# Hello



## Smithy (Mar 14, 2019)

Hi all - found this forum as i need to discuss marital issue so hoping i can get stuff off my chest and you can all listen and help me out 

Hopefully i can also listen and help others that are in a similar situation to me.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Smithy we are here for you.


----------

